# Anybody Else Planning On Shooting Dragon-Con this weekend?



## fjrabon (Aug 27, 2012)

Was delighted to get my schedule this week and completely off all weekend.  Ready for some big time street shooting at dragon-con in downtown atlanta.  Anybody else planning on getting down there to shoot?  Not necessarily proposing a meet up, but if anybody is interested that would certainly be cool as well.  Anybody shot this or similar before and have tips?  I'm thinking I'll just bring my 35mm prime and D3100 for the weight and ease as it's sure to be hot and crowded.  

Dragon Con - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Welcome to Dragon*Con! - Welcome to Dragon*Con!


----------



## Overread (Aug 27, 2012)

Sometimes I get jealous of all those big cons that the US gets! Then again my bank balance would never survive such an event 

I'm just hoping that Privateer Press show up and use the Con to show off their completed Everblight dragon


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 27, 2012)

Overread said:


> Sometimes I get jealous of all those big cons that the US gets! Then again my bank balance would never survive such an event
> 
> I'm just hoping that Privateer Press show up and use the Con to show off their completed Everblight dragon



yeah, I doubt I'll actually partake in any of the events.  I more plan to do street style shooting of the attendees.


----------

